# Install Linux program on FreeBSD



## farboody12 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install g09 (Gaussian 09 under Linux) on FreeBSD 9. FreeBSD 32-bit and that program's also 32-bit. I know *I* must use the port to do that. But I can't. I attach a pic and error.

ga09 platform: http://www.gaussian.com/g09_plat.htm


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you checked to see if the program builds on FreeBSD without using the linux layer?  You would also need to install a linux base system before anything else.  I think the current favored base system is fedora 10.


----------



## farboody12 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Y*es, you can see that the g09platform program is only for Linux.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you installed emulators/linux_base-f10?


----------



## farboody12 (Feb 11, 2012)

T-Daemon said:
			
		

> Have you installed emulators/linux_base-f10?



*F*irst *I* must install linux_base-f10 and load that and use port to run g09, but when *I* want to install that *i* have error.


----------



## farboody12 (Feb 11, 2012)

farboody12 said:
			
		

> first i must install Linux_base-f10
> and load that
> and use port to run g09 , but when i want to install that i have error.



*I* install FreeBSD on vmware and ISO volume is 2 G DVD and *I* install all ports and when *I* load that port *I* have this error.

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/Linux_base-f10
make install clean

error :could not fetch it
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 12, 2012)

farboody12 said:
			
		

> ```
> error :could not fetch it
> ```


Make sure that the network connection to the internet is working.

You could also check the DVD if linux_base-f10 is as (.tbz) package under .../packages/....  Use pkg_add() to install.


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 21, 2012)

*I* installed that program correctly but *I* have a error again that says that: 
	
	



```
unable to open input file
```


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 22, 2012)

You haven't set the g09root environment variable

```
setenv g09root <dir>
```


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 22, 2012)

NO, I did that but I have that error again


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## farboody12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any comment to solve? Why FreeBSD can*'*t open .com files?


----------



## redw0lfx (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, you also have a Segmentation Violation reported, which means the program tried to access a memory segment it didn't have permision to.  This can usually be due to a pointer not initialized correctly (might be because of the earlier message about not being able to load the .com file), or it could also mean that the shared libraries versions it is using are not correct.

I found this wiki entry that seems similar to your error:



> ```
> gaussian
> cp: cannot create regular file `./h2o.com': Permission denied
> Unable to open input file "h2o.com".
> ...


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 24, 2012)

I can*'*t solve this problem.


----------



## KNOStic (Mar 25, 2012)

farboody12 said:
			
		

> I can*'*t solve this problem.


Have a look here:

http://hpc.unr.edu/wiki/index.php/Running_Gaussian_Jobs

Apparently you need to configure and then use redirects to perform the ".com" tasks ...


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 27, 2012)

I can have input.txt file (Gaussian 09 can read txt file ) but also program says another error.


----------



## redw0lfx (Mar 27, 2012)

farboody12 said:
			
		

> I can have input.txt file (Gaussian 09 can read txt file ) but also program says another error.



I believe the fstatfs64() syscall for Linux kernel compatibility is not yet implemented in FreeBSD.


----------



## farboody12 (Mar 27, 2012)

*R*esult: wait about Linux kernel compatibility.


----------

